# Sneak Preview: Subforen

## amne

Wie einige vermutlich schon mitbekommen haben arbeiten wir momentan an Subforen. Diese werden vermutlich in den nächsten Tagen hier installiert werden, daher haben wir uns schon Gedanken gemacht, wie wir diese einsetzen möchten. Auf ian!s testserver könnt ihr euch ein Bild davon machen:

http://fgo.iansview.com User: subforums Passwort: test. Wer im allgemeinen Chaos (wir haben doch recht viele Testforen angelegt) das neue Forum nicht findet: Hier (unter Future Forums) ist es. Das Hauptforum ist weiter für Supporfragen gedacht, für alle Diskussionen rund um Gentoo oder auch andere Themen ist das Diskussionsforum gedacht. Für Dokumentationsthreads haben wir ebenfalls ein eigenes Forum eingerichtet, damit diese nicht in der breiten Masse komplett untergehen.

Uns würde jetzt interessieren, was ihr davon haltet. Haltet ihr die Einteilung sinnvoll? Hättet ihr lieber alles anders? Oder gar keine Subforen?  :Wink: 

----------

## Cpt_McLane

irgendwie ist mir das nicht spezifisch genug....

wenigstens nen desktop/X11 und ein Installation subforum sollte noch dabei sein...

----------

## amne

Für den Anfang möchten wir versuchen, es mit den Subforen nicht zu übertreiben, da wir noch keine praktischen Erfahrungen damit haben und noch nicht wissen, wie sehr sich das auf Übersicht und Moderationsaufwand auswirken. Deshalb haben wir in dieser Aufteilung keine weiteren Subforen vorgesehen. Wenn es gut funktioniert und Bedarf besteht (was bei den von dir angesprochenen Subforen meiner Meinung nach der Fall sein dürfte) könnten wir sie später durchaus implementieren.

----------

## nic0000

Hallo ihr lieben.

Die Pläne das Forum in Supforen zu splitten finde ich überhaupt nicht gut. 

Wieviele posts kommen hier überhaupt in spitzenzeiten rein?

Ich finde es sehr übersichtlich jetzt, denn ich sehe sofort was sich ändert und kann darauf eingehen. Viele Subforen machen es für mich einfach sehr unübersichtlich. Bei 10000 Von Posts kann ich es ja verstehen aber hier gibt es nur ca 10 Leute die wirklich immer helfen und zu allen möglichen Themen.  An diese sollte man als erstes denken.  Wenn es Spezis geben würde, die z.B. nur Multimedia und ähnliches machen würden dann könnte ich es noch verstehen. Dieses Gefühl habe ich hier aber nicht.

Naja, ich habe eh nicht wirklich Ahnung von Forum Managment, von daher sollte ich vielleicht mal die fresse halten  :Wink: 

Aber ich würde trotzdem mal die Pro-Argumente hören.

Danke&Grüße

nico

----------

## NightDragon

Diese Aufteilung gefällt mir so überhaupt nicht.

o) Also "off the wall" kann bleiben.

o) "Desktop/X11 und Mulitmedia" - würde ich nicht trennen, sondern zusammenwerfen.

o) "Internet/Netzwerk/Sicherheit" - ist okay 

o) "Hardware" - als eigenes (gibt ja doch oft Fragen hierzu)

o) "Installation /Bootprobleme/kernel" - sowas noch als eines...

o) "sonstiges in, über und mit Linux" -  was bisher nicht passte, passt hier...

So eine Aufteilung würd ich machen.

besonders wichtig finde ich den Punkt hardware...

----------

## amne

Du hast das falsche deutsche Forum erwischt, nämlich das wo wir wild herumgetestet haben. Ich habe es jetzt unsichtbar gemacht. Das "richtige" findest du wie gesagt weiter unten unter Future Forums.  :Wink: 

edit: Hier nochmal der Link, bei dem alle anderen Foren ausgebendet sind: http://fgo.iansview.com/index.php?c=16

----------

## Inte

Subforen? => Klasse!

Wieviel? => So viel wie nötig! So wenig wie möglich!

Der momentane dreigeteilte Ansatz gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick sehr gut. Es geht ja weniger darum das eigene Problem in das richtige Forum zu stellen, als um das finden einer möglichen Lösung zu einem Problem. Da die Suchfunktion des Forums mehr oder weniger kastriert wurde und ich über die Schnellsuche nur noch englische Threads finde, wäre das manuelle Auswählen von 5-8 deutschen Subforen mehr als lästig.

Außerdem gäbe es viel weniger spontane Hilfestellung, weil ich der "Ahh, das Problem kenn ich und hab eine Lösung"-Effekt stark reduziert wird. Wenn es eine Art Zusammenfassung geben würde (z.B. German) in dem die Last-50-Threads der Foren "Support", "Deutsche Dokumentation" und "Dies und Das" angezeigt werden würden, würde sich das Problem (was nach der Einführung definitiv spürbar wird) in Luft auflösen.

Ach ja ... gibts dann auch keinen postcount++ in Dies und Das mehr?

Inte, der vielleicht wieder l33t wird.  :Razz: 

EDIT: Stellt Euch vor die Chinesen, Dänen, Finnen, Franzosen, Griechen, Italiener, Polen, Portugiesen, Russen, Scandinavier, Spanier und die anderen wollen auch eigene Subforen haben? Das kann ganz schön ausarten.  :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

*g* Upsi *gg*...

... *schweig*.. *hust*... ich bin alt...

----------

## 7ux

Hallo 

Ganz dumme Frage :  Warum macht ihr nicht ein deutsches Forum auf gentoo.de auf? Dann könnte man die Foren besser einteilen, und hätte diese Probleme nicht

MFG

----------

## Inte

 *7ux wrote:*   

> Warum macht ihr nicht ein deutsches Forum auf gentoo.de auf? Dann könnte man die Foren besser einteilen, und hätte diese Probleme nicht

 Weil ...

... es bereits ein deutsches Gentoo-Forum gibt (http://www.gentoo-forum.de).

... viele lieber den internationalen Flair der offiziellen Foren bevorzugen.

... das eröffnen eines offiziellen deutschen Forums nur zu einer verstärkten Entropie des vorhandenen Know-Hows führen würde (Ich habe keine Lust in 3 oder mehr Foren Präsenz zu zeigen.).

 ... forums.gentoo.org allen Nutzern (weltweit) Informationen/Hilfe zu unserer Distribution anbieten soll.

 ...

----------

## nic0000

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der momentane dreigeteilte Ansatz gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick sehr gut. Es geht ja weniger darum das eigene Problem in das richtige Forum zu stellen, als um das finden einer möglichen Lösung zu einem Problem. Da die Suchfunktion des Forums mehr oder weniger kastriert wurde und ich über die Schnellsuche nur noch englische Threads finde, wäre das manuelle Auswählen von 5-8 deutschen Subforen mehr als lästig.
> 
> 

 

FACK

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem gäbe es viel weniger spontane Hilfestellung, weil ich der "Ahh, das Problem kenn ich und hab eine Lösung"-Effekt stark reduziert wird. 
> 
> 

 

Diese Gefahr sehe ich auch. Ich bin zwar Hilfsbereit aber auch faul. Ich Kenne mich zu gut; ich werde nicht nach Problemen suchen die ich lösen kann.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn es eine Art Zusammenfassung geben würde (z.B. German) in dem die Last-50-Threads der Foren "Support", "Deutsche Dokumentation" und "Dies und Das" angezeigt werden würden, würde sich das Problem (was nach der Einführung definitiv spürbar wird) in Luft auflösen.
> 
> 

 

Eine TOP Idee! Respekt Inte!! Genau so würde ich mir das Wünschen, dann könnt ihr von mir aus auch SubSubSubForen einrichten  :Wink: 

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inte, der vielleicht wieder l33t wird. 
> 
> 

 

Ich plädiere für n00b  :Razz: 

Grüße

nico

----------

## equinox0r

an sich find ich subforen klasse, aber wie schon gesagt ist die unterteilung aktuell nicht besonders aufregend  :Wink: 

vorschläge dazu wurden schon gemacht, denen schliesse ich mich an.

btw, "Dies & Das - Unterhaltung über Gentoo und andere Themen: Alles was nicht in ein Support-Forum gehört."

hmm... was wäre beispielsweise ein "gültiger" thread für dieses subforum?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Kurz und gut, ich möchte lieber keine Subforen.

z.B. habe ich letzthin eine Frage bez. Hardened gentoo hier gestellt, welche nicht beantwortet werden konnte. Nach einiger Zeit hab ich dann ins Englische Network&Security gewechselt und die Frage dort nochmals gestellt.

Manno, war das mühsam jedesmal hier alles abzuklappern und dann immer wieder in das andere zu wechseln.

Und genau das würde mich bei Subforen hier ebenfalls anöden. (Obwohl ich weiss, dass ich dadurch manch einen interesanten Thread verpassen könnte)

Allerdings; wenn die Subforen so unterteilt sind wie jetzt, dann hätte ich auch nichts dagegen. Da würde ich dann zwar manch einen interessanten OT Post verpassen, aber die Mehrheit der nicht minder interessanten Technik Threads wären alle an einem Ort.

Just my 2 Cents

----------

## slick

Wegen zu viel OT wurde hier öfters gemeckert, andererseits ist es oft ein gern gesehener Mehrwert. Also OT in "Dies und Das" auszulagern halte ich von daher für vernünftig. Ein eigenes Forum für Dokumenationen halte ich ebenso für sinnvoll, da das alle deutschsprachigen Anleitungen o.ä. zentral zusammenfaßt. Im jetzigen deutschen Forum lassen sich gute Anleitungen bisher nur sehr schwerr finden, entweder über die manuelle Suche oder "Linklisten".

Ich finde die Aufteilung in drei Foren genau richtig.

----------

## amne

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Wenn es eine Art Zusammenfassung geben würde (z.B. German) in dem die Last-50-Threads der Foren "Support", "Deutsche Dokumentation" und "Dies und Das" angezeigt werden würden, würde sich das Problem (was nach der Einführung definitiv spürbar wird) in Luft auflösen.

 

Gute Idee, ich habe das bereits weitergeleitet und denke sowas in der Art sollte sich implementieren lassen.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ach ja ... gibts dann auch keinen postcount++ in Dies und Das mehr?

 

Darüber wurde glaube ich eigentlich noch nicht nachgedacht. So lange es nicht so ausartet wie beim englischen OTW denke ich nicht.

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> btw, "Dies & Das - Unterhaltung über Gentoo und andere Themen: Alles was nicht in ein Support-Forum gehört."
> 
> hmm... was wäre beispielsweise ein "gültiger" thread für dieses subforum?

 

Supportforum: Alles was eine konkrete Frage zu einem Gentoo-Paket ist (z.B. Wie installiere ich libfoo, wie konfiguriere ich Paket bar, wo kann ich die Live CD herunterladen).

Diskussionsforum: Alles allgemeiner gehaltene zu Gentoo (z.b. Ist Gentoo für Videobearbeitung geeignet? Was wird Portage 2.0 alles können?, Usertreffen-threads) sowie die klassichen OT Threads.

----------

## furanku

Ich bin für die Einführung von Subforen.  Die vorgeschlagene Einteilung finde ich prinzipiell so ganz gelungen, aber die Namen sind wenig aussagekräftig: z.Z. "Deutsches Forum" mit den Subforen "Dies und Das" und "Deutsche Dokumentation".

So wie ich es verstehe soll "Dies und Das" den "Noise" aus dem eigentlichen "Deutschem Forum" herausziehen, und "Deutsche Dokumentation" sozusagen das Gegenteil tun, also die "guten" Postings in einem eigenen Forum leichter auffindbar machen. Die Idee ist gut, nur erschloß sich das mir erst nachdem ich überlegte was ich anders machen würde, nicht aus den Namen der Subforen selbst.

Ich glaube diesen Charkter der Subforen müßte man stärker betonen z.B. durch Namen wie "Gentoo Support Forum --- Fragen zur Installation und Adminstration eines Gentoo Systems", "Offenes Diskussionsforum --- Unterhaltung über Gentoo und andere Themen: Dies ist kein Support-Forum." und "Dokumentation, Tipps und Tricks --- Inoffizielle Dokumentation und Hilfestellungen der Gentoo User: Dies ist kein Support-Forum.". Gerade "Dies und Das" klingt wenig attraktiv, wer will schon sein wichtiges Thema, auch wenn es Off-Topic ist unter "Dies und Das" abgelegt wissen. "Deutsche Dokumentation" klingt so als als würde dort die "offizielle" gentoo Dokumentation zu finden sein. Bleibt doch wieder das "Deutsche Forum" für alles was man eigentlich dort nicht haben möchte.  

Wenn ich meine Vorschläge nochmal lese klingen die auch nicht besser als die ursprüngliche Einteilung, nur etwas "hölzernern".  :Sad:  Ich hoffe aber verständlich gemacht zu haben was ich meine. Die neue Forumseinteilung steht und fällt damit ob "wir" auch erkennen was in welches Forum gehört.

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Aus dem Grub Forum würde ich wohl "My first Boot Process" machen, dann können die ganzen verstellten kernel auch da rein.  :Smile: 

Die Sprachspezifischen Subforen würde ich max 3 machen, lieber 2 (1 Support Forum und ein OT/Linux generell. Als 3. ein Howto Forum wobei das würde glaube ich nicht voll werden.

----------

## Carlo

 *amne wrote:*   

> Oder gar keine Subforen? 

 

Tja, der Punkt fehlt in der Umfrage. Ich jedenfalls habe keine Lust, mich durch mehrere deutsche Unterforen durchzuklicken.

----------

## amne

 *Ctrl+Alt+Del wrote:*   

> Aus dem Grub Forum würde ich wohl "My first Boot Process" machen, dann können die ganzen verstellten kernel auch da rein. 

 

Bitte die anderen Foren auf fgo.iansview.com nicht ernst nehmen, wir haben da einfach irgendwelche Sachen gemacht um die Subforen zu testen. Future Forums ist das einzige was momentan wirklich geplant ist.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Tja, der Punkt fehlt in der Umfrage. Ich jedenfalls habe keine Lust, mich durch mehrere deutsche Unterforen durchzuklicken.

 

Das sollte mit Intes meiner Meinung nach ausgesprochen gutem Vorschlag eh hinfällig sein.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Mir gefällt das soweit sehr gut. Mein Vorschlag wäre:

1. Hauptforum (so wie gezeigt)

2. Dokumentationsforum (so wie gezeigt)

3. Passend zum englischen "Other Things Gentoo" (oder soll "Dies und Das" dafür sein?)

4. Passend zum englischen "Off The Wall" (Weil ich mit Euch auch mal über andere Dinge quatschen will  :Wink:  )

----------

## Earthwings

Other Things Gentoo ist ein Supportforum für Threads, die nicht in die anderen Supportforen passen. Meinst du evtl. Gentoo Chat? Vielleicht sollten wir uns einen anderen Namen als "Dies und Das" überlegen, wurde ja schon mehrfach bemängelt. "Deutsches Diskussionsforum" klingt halt irgendwie schon langweilig, was meint ihr?

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Other Things Gentoo ist ein Supportforum für Threads, die nicht in die anderen Supportforen passen. Meinst du evtl. Gentoo Chat? Vielleicht sollten wir uns einen anderen Namen als "Dies und Das" überlegen, wurde ja schon mehrfach bemängelt. "Deutsches Diskussionsforum" klingt halt irgendwie schon langweilig, was meint ihr?

 

Ja, Gentoo Chat war gemeint, sorry.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich finde die Überischt ist noch da und Subforen machen das ganze nur umständlicher. Wenn dann müssen die Namen aussagekräftig sein, wie furanku schon sagte. Das führt imho dazu das zB neue Nutzer durch die Komplexität abgeschreckt werden. Das sich die wenigsten die Forenregeln als erstes duchlesen merkt man ja oft, was bei schlecht gewählten Namen zu massenweise falsch platzierten Posts führen wird. Und das man nicht als erstes die Regel liest kann ich auch verstehen, weil man oft erst fragt wenn man schon stundenlang gelesen und probiert hat und keine Doku mehr sehen kann  :Wink: .

Wie auch immer, ich finde es zZ noch unnötig.

----------

## m.b.j.

Noch eine kleine Anregung: der link zum Suchen in den deutchen Foren ist im Moment zwei klicks vom dt. Forum entfernt, vieleicht sollte man den weiter nach vorn holen?

----------

## amne

 *m.b.j. wrote:*   

> Noch eine kleine Anregung: der link zum Suchen in den deutchen Foren ist im Moment zwei klicks vom dt. Forum entfernt, vieleicht sollte man den weiter nach vorn holen?

 

Ich komm nicht ganz mit, was meinst du?

Übrigens, die Subforen sind jetzt da - weiteres Feedback und Vorschläge bitte hier reinposten.

----------

## Inte

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   Wenn es eine Art Zusammenfassung geben würde (z.B. German) in dem die Last-50-Threads der Foren "Support", "Deutsche Dokumentation" und "Dies und Das" angezeigt werden würden, würde sich das Problem (was nach der Einführung definitiv spürbar wird) in Luft auflösen. Gute Idee, ich habe das bereits weitergeleitet und denke sowas in der Art sollte sich implementieren lassen.

 Nicht dass ich ungeduldig wäre, aber gab es schon Feedback über die Machbarkeit des Vorschlags? Mir kam da noch die Funktion "View posts from last 24 hours" als Beispiel in den Sinn. Könnte man die nicht recht unkompliziert klonen und auf unsere drei Foren abrichten?

----------

## amne

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Nicht dass ich ungeduldig wäre, aber gab es schon Feedback über die Machbarkeit des Vorschlags? 
> 
> 

 

Na, ist eh gut wenn du uns daran erinnerst.  :Wink: 

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Mir kam da noch die Funktion "View posts from last 24 hours" als Beispiel in den Sinn. Könnte man die nicht recht unkompliziert klonen und auf unsere drei Foren abrichten?

 

Ja, sowas in der Art wird es vermutlich eh werden. Die Suchfunktion hat übrigens schon eine Checkbox, um damit auch Subforen zu durchsuchen.

----------

## Inte

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ja, sowas in der Art wird es vermutlich eh werden. Die Suchfunktion hat übrigens schon eine Checkbox, um damit auch Subforen zu durchsuchen.

 Das ist hier ja fast wie bei "Wünsch' Dir was!"TM  :Wink: 

Wenn das so weitergeht, sind wir bald alle glücklich und zufrieden.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

Hi all,

geht das jetzt nur mir so oder ist das ein Bug?

Ausgehend von der Forenstartseite gibt es angeblich neue Posts in allen drei deutschen Subforen für mich, aber wenn ich dann in eines der Subforen gehe sind dort alle Threads als gelesen angezeigt.

Die Anzeige auf der Hauptseite änderte sich erst dann als ich testhalber z.B. 'Deutsches Forum (German) /Deutsche Dokumentation' explizit 'alle Themen als gelesen markieren' ausgeführt habe.

Für 'Deutsches Forum (German) / Diskussionsforum' müßte es aber auch nichts zu lesen geben - die Hauptseite behauptet das aber...

This is annoying wie man auf neudeutsch sagt.

T.

----------

## amne

Hilft "Mark all forums read"?

----------

## think4urs11

nein hilft auch nicht; hab es um 21:55 gemacht und alles war gelesen.

jetzt wieder der Zustand

im Diskussionsforum ist angeblich was neues - ok, da war was, das also gelesen

wieder auf die Startseite, Caches geleert etc. - Anzeige 'da is was neues'

wieder ins Subforum - nichts neues da

Ich würde es ja noch verstehen wenn das übergeordnete Forum solange auf 'da is was neues' steht, solange in einem darunterliegenden Subforum etwas neues vorhanden ist, aber so wie es im Moment ist ist es schlicht unlogisch.

----------

## Earthwings

AFAIK hat das nichts mit Subforen zu tun sondern mit der Art und Weise, wie phpbb die gelesenen Beiträge handhabt. Von dem, was ich mir bei dem einen oder anderen Blick in den Quellcode sowie des Verhaltens des Forums an sich zusammengereimt hab, funktioniert es folgendermaßen: Ein Forum ist als gelesen markiert, wenn der letzte Beitrag in dem Forum vor deinem letzten Besuch geschrieben wurde (Zeitstempel des letzten Besuchs ist immer verfügbar) oder wenn du auf "Mark all topics read" klickst (was ein Cookie für das Forum setzt). Der Fall, das du alle Beiträge nach deinem letzten Besuch in einem Forum besuchst hast, wird nicht berücksichtigt (würde sich u.U. nachteilig auf die Performance auswirken durch die dafür benötigten Datenbank-Lookups).

----------

## think4urs11

hmm, scheint in anderen Foren genauso zu sein; gerade in Gentoo Chat getestet.

Anscheinend ist mir das bisher nur nie aufgefallen, weil ich i.d.R. über 'Beiträge seit dem letzten Besuch anzeigen' einmal durch alle Foren höppel und anschließend ins deutsche Forum. Letzteres sind jetzt drei, d.h. dreifacher 'Aufwand' um auf dem laufenden zu sein.

Ich plädiere daher bitte für ein 'Beiträge seit dem letzten Besuch anzeigen' für die deutschen (Sub)Foren als ganzes, dafür darf auch gerne der 'alles der letzten 24...' wegfallen, der macht imho eh keinen echten Sinn wenn man nicht gerade als Gast unterwegs ist.

Oder ersatzweise Anpassung des normalen 'BsdlBa' auf 'alle Foren außer OTW+meine bevorzugte Landessprache im Browser'   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

